# scribus öffnet weder pdf,ps noch eps

## drehwanze

habe ein programm zum editieren von pdf dateien gesucht und bin bei scribus (version 1.3.3.9) gelandet. leider erhalte ich immer einen fehler beim öffnen der datei.

bei pdf erscheint die meldung, dass das format nicht verwendet werden kann. und das selbst dann, wenn es ein pdf ist, welches ich mit scribus erstellt habe. denn das erstellen bzw. exportieren als pdf funktioniert ohne probleme. ps und eps kann ich auch nicht öffnen, allerdings fängt scribus hier wenigstens an zu importieren. leider endet dies aber auch immer mit der nichtssagenden meldung "fehler beim importieren".

ich habe auch schon einen blick in ein deutschen scribus wiki riskiert und war auf der scribus seite selbst in den faq. habe aber nichts gefunden. bestimmt seh ich den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht und ich habe irgendwo blos ein häkchen vergessen...   :Embarassed: 

hat jemand einen vorschlag?

----------

## franzf

Manchmal hilft es die ps-ateien nochmal neu zu erstellen. Verwende:

```
ps2ps in.ps out.ps
```

Für pdf evtl die tools pdf2ps -> ps2ps verwenden.

So konnte ich fehlerbehaftete ps-Dateien doch noch hinbiegen  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## l3u

Die Entwicklerversion von Inkscape kann auch pdf aufmachen

----------

## drehwanze

ich habe verschiedene dateien (ps und pdf) mit den befehlen neu erstellt bzw. umgewandelt, allerdings hatte das keinen einfluss auf das negative ergebnis. ich denke auch nicht, das es ein problem mit den dateien gibt, sondern scribus das problem ist. der fehler tritt ja für alle dateien auf, die ich versucht habe zu öffnen.

das programm inkscape habe ich mir kurz auf der homepage angeschaut. ich muss aber sagen, das mir das eigentlich ebenso wenig gefällt wie scribus. eigentlich suche ich nur ein schlankes programm, welches in der lage ist pdf dateien zu editieren (ps wäre auch nett). als ehemaliger windows user, hänge ich noch sehr an dem adobe acrobat proffessional. da hatte ich alle benötigten werkzeuge um texte, formulare etc zu editieren. sollte jemand noch einen programmvorschlag haben, dann raus damit. der schwerpunkt sollte halt beim text liegen. ich würde mich ja über eine leicht aufgebohrte version von kpdf freuen.

über vorschläge zum eigentlichen problem, scribus, freue ich mich auch.

----------

## momonster

 *drehwanze wrote:*   

> ebenso wenig gefällt wie scribus. eigentlich suche ich nur ein schlankes programm, welches in der lage ist pdf dateien zu editieren 

 

Scribus kann zwar pdf exportieren aber definitiv nicht importieren/bearbeiten, dafür ist es auch garnicht gedacht.

----------

## franzf

Es gibt mittlerweile eine neue Version: 1.3.3.11 (VORSICHT: die 1.3.4 ist eine alte Entwicklerversion, die anderen (1.3.3) sind aktueller  :Wink: ). Einfach das 1.3.3.9er kopieren - vllt. löst das dein Problem.

Ansonsten kannst du ja mal testweise ein ps (pdf) hohcladen, dass wir das nachvollziehen können,

----------

## momonster

wg eps:

 *Quote:*   

> The one issue you might find with EPS files is while a lot of applications can generate EPS files, not all do so with the same fidelity to high-quality printing, nor do all apps follow the EPS specs properly. One way to test an EPS for use with Scribus, is to open the EPS in GSview and look in the message box, by pressing Shift M. This will show the output messages from Ghostscript. Ghostscript is correctly quite fussy about EPS files. So, if you are trying to import EPS files and they do not work properly in Scribus and GSview/Ghostscript is spitting lots of error messages, try using a different application to generate them.

 

geklaut von hier:

http://docs.scribus.net/index.php?lang=en&page=importhints

edit: der link ist besser:

http://docs.scribus.net/index.php?lang=en&page=importhints1

----------

